# "The End of War as We Know It"



## MarkOttawa (21 Jan 2007)

A review of THE UTILITY OF FORCE: The Art of War in the Modern World, By (Gen. ret'd) Rupert Smith (reproduced in accordance with the fair dealing provisions of the Copyright Act).
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/01/18/AR2007011801981.html



> A British general argues that old military habits no longer work.
> 
> Reviewed by Eliot A. Cohen, Sunday, January 21, 2007
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------

